# Pitpok and Strike III topwater reds



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Great pics on some awesome topwater action! And a shooting star - can't beat that. You never said which area it was that you fished only that it was St Augustine. Which ramp/creek etc?


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

There was this one creek in St. Aug that looked fishy so we fished it!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice fish fellas.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job. Looks like fishing from a Gheenoe is work out quite well for you.


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the kind replies guys...
I LOVE GHEESNOES!!!! 

The hardest decision between StrikeIII and I is whos gheenoe to take not where, how, and when to fish...HAHA


----------



## Caretaker (Jun 16, 2008)

Great post from the two of you. Good to see you enjoying the noes.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, what a day!  I bet it was fun getting the spook out of that one reds throat.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent report!  Sounds like I need to get out there soon.


----------

